# dell inspiron 546 power button light blinking



## mips

Hi All,

My dell inspriron 546 cannot be boot. There is no signal display on monitor and powerbutton light is always blinking. I called Dell tech support and was told I might need to change power supply unit and motherboard. I bought both and replaced them, but it seems nothing changes. Could you guys please suggest solution? Thank you very much.


----------



## voyagerfan99

You bought both a new power supply AND a new motherboard?

Could be bad memory.


----------



## mips

There are 4x1GB memory card on the motherboard. Could one bad memory lead to this result?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Quite possible. What color is the power button blinking?


----------



## mips

Orange color


----------



## voyagerfan99

mips said:


> Orange color


So you replaced both the motherboard and PSU, correct?


----------



## mips

Yes. I replaced both, but that light is still blinking.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Then it's either RAM or your replacements are defective.


----------



## mips

then how to check if ram is defective?


----------



## DCCinSalemWI

*Orange Blinking Light*

I would pull out all but one stick of the ram and try to reboot...


----------



## mips

Thank you. I will take a try.


----------



## mips

I will try it as you suggested.


----------



## jd132

Ive had the same problem, but in my case it was the CPU...have you checked it out?


----------



## mips

I tested all four ram and finanlly found one ram is bad. The computer now can boot correctly if that bad ram is not in. Thank you all guys very much.

However, I met another problem. I can reboot computer with keyboard and mouse, but it will be stopped in the middle once printer or portable harddisk are connected. I checked boot option and primary harddisk is the first one. Does anyone have experience like this before?


----------



## jd132

Glad you fixed it.


----------



## cabinfever1977

Try pluging your stuff in diffrent usb ports as some usb ports may be shared and will freeze the computer if pluged in at the same time.


----------

